# Workshop floor padding



## OliverArts (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm looking for for something better than what I currently have. Around my workbenches and stationary tools I have the rubber mats that interlock like a puzzle. The problem is the interlocking seams gather dust, work loose, and have become hard to clean.

I'm looking a for product that is bigger, kind of like a roll of carpet, that can be cut to fit. Does anyone know of a product like this?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Old conveyer belting, find a firm that replces/repairs belts and tell em your interested.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The traditional horse stall mats at TSC are one piece and may work better, depending on your situation.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft

I have this 4×8ft diamond tread in front of my TS:
http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Plate-Rubber-Flooring-Rolls/dp/B005SUIXTC


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Homasote


----------



## OliverArts (Apr 16, 2013)

HorizontalMike-I never thought of stall mats, I'll gotta go to the feed supply house this weekend. I'll see what they got. Also, the 4×8 sheets would work.

Homasote? does that hold up under foot? I thought that was sound deadening for walls?

Thanks for the replies gentlemen!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had the same sheet of Homasote in front of my workbench for twenty years. It's a mite stained, but otherwise almost like new.


----------



## JoShmoe (Aug 27, 2012)

Check out rubber flooring: http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/

They have large rolls that can be cut to size: http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/garage/levant-rolls.html


----------



## EMC (Mar 29, 2013)

A Costco and SAMs club they usually have rolls of material designed for garage floors. Typically a roll is about 10 x 20 and comes in grey or black.

It's a heavy rubber material with a diamond plate looking finish.

Not sure if its padded enough, but might work pretty well…


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use hard rubber horse trailer mats.

Homasote, as Clint suggested, might be worth a look. It's tougher than many people think.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/janitorial-maintenance/mats-carpets/anti-fatigue


----------



## OliverArts (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies…the fun part of finding something you need is the looking for it.

I think I'll probably go with something rubber to help with the old feet…plus I tend to drop tools and the rubber will save my chisels and planers.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Limestone Quarries, hard rock quarries, cement plants, coal mines, or Sand and Gravel pits all use and abuse lots of conveyor belts for which there is very little recycling of except for internal use, horse trailers, snow plows, etc. Tossing it in trash is also costly due to the volume and weight it takes up in the landfill so they usually have a stockpile of used conveyor belting somewhere on site. They usually like to get of rid in as big a piece as possible - cutting it is a pain. Liability is usually an issue with you going on their property to acquire the amount you need so be prepared to offer alternatives for acquiring what you need. FYI the bigger the operation, the wider the belts they will use. The smaller operations usually have narrower belting. Be prepared, conveyor belting is very heavy. If you have a trailer, they may load it onto the trailer w/o you leaving your vehicle. You should have several limestone quarries (Servtex near Schertz, etc.) in your area along with several cement kilns. Good luck.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey

I came upon some used workout center rubber maps - approximately 4'X6' - they do a nice job. One of the better Craigslist finds.


----------

